# Doctor Who fan club



## Greed (May 8, 2010)

My favorite all time favorite show. I like David Tennant aka the 10th Doctor, I'm sad that he's no longer on there. Matt Smith does a pretty good job as the 11th Doctor but I still prefer David Tennant. Also who thinks they should bring back The Master in the new season? He's my favorite villian in the show


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 14, 2010)

No. The Master is time-locked.

ANYWAY. Vampires of Venice: verdict?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 14, 2010)

Shh they haven't shown that one in America yet.

They've only shown up to The Time of Angels. :<

Opinions on the Weeping Angels? *shivers*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 15, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Shh they haven't shown that one in America yet.
> 
> They've only shown up to The Time of Angels. :<
> 
> Opinions on the Weeping Angels? *shivers*


Nightmare fuel.

Which reminds me...

Any image of an angel is itself an angel. :)


----------



## Bombsii (May 15, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Any image of an angel is itself an angel. :)


I WASN'T SCARED OF THE ANGELS UNTIL YOU JUST SHOWED ME THAT O_O

I'm kind of bored of the angels though, I hope they don't over kill the angels like the daleks.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 16, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> I WASN'T SCARED OF THE ANGELS UNTIL YOU JUST SHOWED ME THAT O_O
> 
> I'm kind of bored of the angels though, I hope they don't over kill the angels like the daleks.


They won't. The Moff still has the Daleks/Cracks in time to give him enough of a finale.

Also, Amy's Choice was rather... confusing. Though the storytelling is amazing.


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2010)

Ooh I loved Amy's Choice...Except for the alien old people. Which frankly, was just bad.

The thing is, it kind of took the mystery out of the 2 fake/real world plot, when Rory died, it made it obvious the TARDIS was the real one.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 16, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> Ooh I loved Amy's Choice...Except for the alien old people. Which frankly, was just bad.
> 
> The thing is, it kind of took the mystery out of the 2 fake/real world plot, when Rory died, it made it obvious the TARDIS was the real one.


Only Rory died. Amy and the Doctor still don't know if he woke up or died. Amy only made the choice of suicide because she can't live without Rory, and either way she'll be with him.

Neither were real anyway; the Doctor realized that there's no way the Dream Lord can choose which is their reality; only their dreams and so he blew up the TARDIS.


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2010)

I loved the Dreamlord, really good character, reminded me of the master at times. I had to spend the whole episode telling my cousin it WASN'T the master.

Next episode= Badly designed Silurians :|


----------



## Greed (May 17, 2010)

Amy's Choice was interesting to say at least. Does anyone get the part where the Doctor looks into the glass counter and sees his reflection smiling at him then he looks behind him and looks back and his reflection is normal?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

ok.... have people seen Cold Blood yet? I don't want to spoil.... but I am sad... very sad. Plus Vincent and the Doctor? I loved it!!! I think one of the best this season.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 12, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> ok.... have people seen Cold Blood yet? I don't want to spoil.... but I am sad... very sad. Plus Vincent and the Doctor? I loved it!!! I think one of the best this season.


I think that's the third episode I watched...I had started to like the dead character... =[

I loved the sorta shipping between Vincent and Amy in the Vincent episode...it made me sad to see them having to separate and I reckon that's what pushed him to suicide in the "fixed" timeline.

I don't really know much about doctor who, but what I have seen I have liked...so...


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2010)

you guys sound like you're all fans of the new stuff. What about like say Baker era? Davison? I liked the 8th Doctor, what little of him we had.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 18, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> you guys sound like you're all fans of the new stuff. What about like say Baker era? Davison? I liked the 8th Doctor, what little of him we had.


I've never had a chance to see much of the old series, though I would like to - I have seen a couple of episodes of the Third Doctor, who did make me laugh. I do wish he still had his little yellow car, though. :c

Also heyyy I like the new Silurian designs. A lot of time obviously went into the face design and makeup as well as the costume itself, and it was nice how you could see a distinct difference between each member of the species rathe than purposely smothering the people underneath with enough prostethics to make them seem 'so very alien' - particularly when they weren't aliens at all, really. Earthliens!

So far I think Vincent and the Doctor has been my favourite episode of this series; every aspect of the story had an amount of depth (monster bit, Vincent and his depression, the art itself) and I think that made for a very solid episode. c: Although, that turkey-monster wasn't half ugly.

'Your hair is... orange.' Plus, some good lines. |3

Oh, and uh - join?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2010)

I think Pond had a line, if we were to have kids they would have amazingly orange hair? or something to that effect.


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jun 19, 2010)

The Doctor MUST have a female sidekick, its in the contract.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 20, 2010)

Or have Capt Jack..... NEW EPISODE TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2010)

Ooo, I loved the big bang 2! I don't want to give much away, but there were quite a few amazing moments in it.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2010)

The finale was a mind fuck, nuff said


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I prefer Torchwood to Doctor Who (only marginally, and clearly the way to my heart is through shameless homoeroticism), but I'm _really_ enjoying the new series; ooohing and aaaahing along to the series finale today was great fun. 

I've seen bits of other series (even Ye Doctors of Olde), but because I can never remember to watch the same channel at the same time every week, I've never managed to follow it on TV properly, and the DVDs are horrendously expensive (my housemate conveniently has all of Torchwood). 
I've finally discovered BBC iPlayer and am making glorious use of it, except I keep picking episodes with audio description for some reason XD

I love Tom Baker. I love his voice and I want his scarf. <3

Also: I want a fez.


----------



## The Meme (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm rather new to Dr.Who, but I've been following new episodes, and it has re-newed a love of sci-fi in me previously reserved from older, Plan 9-esque movies.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 29, 2010)

I want a fez to. Ha the Doctor randomly appearing wearing a fez and holding a mop.


----------

